# My bow



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I finally figured out how to post pictures so here it is Drum roll please
Martin Firecat 400


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Here are a couple more.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks good! congrats on the sweet rig


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I like the finish and the strings on your bow


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thats NICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks I orderd this without shooting it first and was blown away.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice. It almost convinces me to buy a bow with training wheels, but they cost too much for me. Maybe ill by a used one to cheat on my stickbows


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

lol


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

looks like carbon fiber that looks pretty BOSS


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

nice! I like the carbon fiber look that it has.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

awesome, awesome, awesome.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you thank you thank you Lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

huh, i thought you wpuld have went with the beman bone collector arrows haha. nice lookin rig.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

haha would have but they were to heavy originaly --- had it at 47 lbs but I cranked it up to 56lbs


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Sweet looking bow man.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

That carbon fiber finish is nice!


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

that thing looks like a killer for sure


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Wicked (May 1, 2011)

Im getting this same bow with the same finish. Looking at your pictures though the hunter black color as people say is coming off as a shiny carbon fiber which seems a little reflective to light.. Do not want deer picking me out.. Is this just the flash or does the bow have some glare to it? You have yours decked out pretty close to the same of all the stuff I have picked out for mine. That is one of the quivers I wanted to get but I was reading some mixed reviews so are you liking that? Also I thought the Martin text on the bow came from the factory white so I am guessing you turned it green? Airbrush or what? Looks way nice man!


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

actually that is the original martin logo -- they changed some of the stuff before they hit shelves -- It does have a slight shine in certain light mainly in flouresent or indoor light it doesent shine outside -- And I really like the quiver. 
Ok there are big negitives about the bow and I may be getting something else.-- The first day I got it I drew it back and the string came off the top cam, the strings and cables suck there already worn out and when I was shooting it the mod on the bottom cam came loose. Mabey they have theese isues resolved but when I am not having problems with it it shoots good.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

It has a nice design to it nice setup


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

It looks really nice.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks Its just not the most solid or reliable rig. I mean I dont think it should have as many problems as it does for being brand new. I think I am going to sell it and get a strother.


----------



## Wicked (May 1, 2011)

You would think Martin would address these issues for you.. I've read around the internet and have not heard these problems yet. The strings/cables called hammerhead I thought were supposed to be a high end product? Are they waxed? Man I hate hearing such a problem.. Its bad for you of course but I am really set on getting this bow but something like this is the best testimony. I need to search around and see if I can find any other similar problems by others. Would be nice if Martin is selling a bow and the logo is green instead of white that they would update their product pictures.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah I know. I keep the strings heavily waxed. I have not heard any other problems like mine but it just sucks to not be able to shoot when you want or with full potential.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Sweeeet lookin. Usin the Easton ST Epics i see. Are they 400, 500, or 600?


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

more black bows i look at, i wish i would have got mine in black


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks guys. they were 500s but they have since been destroyed :wink: now i shoot carbon force 200s


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

bonecollector 3 said:


> thanks guys. they were 500s but they have since been destroyed :wink: now i shoot carbon force 200s


Sweeeeet.


----------



## Wicked (May 1, 2011)

Well decided to sell my guitar, amp, pedal, and accessories to raise money for this bow. Got my first 100 dollars for it yesterday and put away not to be touched. I did read around string fray was a big problem at the TRG for a lot of people. Everyone has just said they require more wax than any other they have had but keeping them heavily waxed is working out nice for everyone that I have read.


----------



## Hunter9837 (Jun 19, 2011)

Sweet... What year model is that bow?


----------



## Wicked (May 1, 2011)

Hunter9837 said:


> Sweet... What year model is that bow?


Its a Martin Firecat 400. It would be a 2011 bow I assume. Don't think it was out in 2010.


----------



## Harm Hunter JR. (Jun 27, 2011)

that is a very cool looking bow.
how accurate are the martin bows


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey I got the Issues resolved withe the bow it was the mod on the bottom cam it was very slightly bent and had a sharp edge. That little thing started all my problems shoots like a champ now.


----------



## Wicked (May 1, 2011)

bent from the production line? Either way glad you got it fixed up! I guess you dont want to sell it to me now.. haha


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah bent from the factory.


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

man you've got some nice strings.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks those are factory. I actually sold this bow to may dad 2 nite. 
Im gunna get an evo.


----------

